# Cristales de cuarzo



## Federico1245 (Oct 9, 2007)

Para que sirven los cristales de cuarzo?, como se usan?


----------



## mabauti (Oct 9, 2007)

de las aplicaciones mas usadas:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reloj_de_cuarzo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Otras aplicaciones:
Como generadores de movimiento mecanico particularmente ultrasonico (Transductor piezoelectrico o tweeters de audio)

Generadores de alta tension, en Argentina existia un encendedor para cocinas (Magiclik) que al golper un cristal de buen tamaño generaba un pulso de alta tension suficiente como para encender un hornalla.


Edit
En definitiva siempre es lo mismo, una tension electrica alterna produce un movimiento o un movimiento produce una tension electrica.


----------



## shadow_x (Feb 12, 2009)

alguien sabe como calcular los componentes que se necesitan para hacer oscilar un cristal de cuarzo de 4MHz? estoy usando el circuito basico del cristal y el inversor en paralelo.


----------



## rogerc (May 22, 2010)

es posible aumentar el valor de oscilación generando un arreglo especial con varios relojes de cuarzo?, ya que requiero de 20Mhz, sin embargo solo tengo disponibles relojes de 4Mhz.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 22, 2010)

Podrías hacer un resonador de sobretono...

http://www.profesores.frc.utn.edu.a...licadaIII/Aplicada/Cap01Osciladores2parte.pdf


----------



## misato (May 22, 2010)

Te pongo adjunto unos experimentos que hice con un oscilador de cuarzo, sus tipos y como funciona, espero que te ayude
misato
Ver el archivo adjunto Informe-Oscilador a Cristal.pdf


----------



## ingjpu (Ago 8, 2010)

Hola, tengo una duda respecto a los cristales. Puedo reemplazar un cristal de 8 MHz por uno de 8.000156  MHz o con uno de 8.192 MHz????


----------



## crimson (Ago 8, 2010)

Depende para qué lo estás usando, si es para un microprocesador que no tenga que hacer una medición exacta (caso de un frecuencímetro) no habría problemas, pero si es para un equipo de radio por ejemplo habría que ver, si usás el cristal en un oscilador, tendrías que investigar la arquitectura del mismo, convendría que nos expliques un poco más sobre qué equipo quieres reemplazar el cristal. Saludos C


----------



## ingjpu (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola Crimson, gracias por tu respuesta. La aplicación es la siguiente: Trabajo con el conversor A/D AD7716, con un cristal de 4 MHz y el Micro ADuC841 con un cristal de 8.192 MHz. El ADuC recibe las conversiones mediante el puerto SPI en un sistema maestro-esclavo, dondel el AD7716 es el esclavo. El detalle es que el AD7716 envia los datos a la frecuencia de 4Mhz, sin embargo como el ADuC tiene un cristal de 8.192 Mhz el clock del puerto SPI puede programarse a 4.096 MHz. ¿Importa esta diferencia? 
Gracias


----------



## crimson (Ago 9, 2010)

A primera vista me parece que sí, pero yo soy analógico, lo digital no es lo mío, habría que ver si alguno más del foro nos da una mano. Saludos C


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 10, 2013)

Para un proyecto necesito un cristal de cuarzo de 20MHz.
Actual mente dispongo de uno de 20.499:33 (Me supongo que sera de 20,499MHz) 33)
Que pasaría si se lo pongo.
Es para este circuito:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 10, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Para un proyecto necesito un cristal de cuarzo de 20MHz.
> Actual mente dispongo de uno de 20.499:33 (Me supongo que sera de 20,499MHz) 33)
> Que pasaría si se lo pongo.
> Es para este circuito:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 95501



Hola Lolo2n3055 tenga en mente que un "NO" usteds ja tiene en manos portanto arme tu circuito con el cristal que tienes , yo personalmiente creo que va andar de 10 sin peña alguna , y lo maximo que puede acontecer es andar erraticamiente por un erro de tenporizaciõn interna a el programa del PIC ( supongo yo un perfecto leigo en tecnicas digitales ) jajajajajajajaja.
! Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 11, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola Lolo2n3055 tenga en mente que un "NO" usteds ja tiene en manos portanto arme tu circuito con el cristal que tienes ,
> Daniel Lopes.




Por lo que he podido entender, creo que comentas que si me valdrá.
Pero me gustaría preguntar el porque se pone uno u otro para crear la señal de reloj a un PIC es decir hay montajes al que se le pone uno de 4MHz y a otro se le pone uno de 20MHz.
¿Como puedo calcular su valor?

De todas formas gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 11, 2013)

Buenos días lolo2n3055

No todos los PIC´s soportan un Reloj de 20Mhz

Cuando diseñas un sistema tienes que tener en cuenta la velocidad del Reloj, sobre todo si empleas rutinas de tiempo, ya que cada instrucción emplea un ciclo de Reloj.
En muchos diseños, incluso, no es necesario emplear un Cuarzo, se emplea el oscilador interno del PIC que, junto con algún componente externo, Resistencia/Condensador, ofrece una estabilidad suficiente para un correcto funcionamiento.

La razón de emplear 4Mhz o 20Mhz no es más que una costumbre ya que son valores muy normales de Cuarzos y por lo tanto muy baratos, también es por que ya hay muchas rutinas escritas para estas velocidades y son muy fáciles de implemantar en cualquier aplicación.

Sal U2.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 11, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días lolo2n3055
> 
> No todos los PIC´s soportan un Reloj de 20Mhz
> 
> ...


!Muchas gracias carissimo  Miguelus ! Yo personalmiente no saberia explicar mejor ( seguramiente tecnicas digitales no son mi playa jajajajajaja).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 12, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Para un proyecto necesito un cristal de cuarzo de 20MHz.
> Actual mente dispongo de uno de 20.499:33 (Me supongo que sera de 20,499MHz) 33)
> Que pasaría si se lo pongo.
> Es para este circuito:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 95501



Hola...los cristales de cuarzo de 20Mhz son extremadamente económicos por ser de valores "estándar" pero también lo encuentras disponibles en las antiguas placas de red de BUS ISA para PC.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 12, 2013)

No es por el dinero es por la curiosidad de si valdra o no?
Gracias por el dato del BUS.


----------



## treblo (Dic 21, 2014)

Estimados, espero qeu aca sea el lugar correcto para consultar, pero queria saber como puedo saber si mi cristal esta funcionando bien o no.

Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 21, 2014)

Hola caro treblo , poderias sener mas claro , por ejenplo: ?? de quantos Mhz es tu cristal , qual es la aplicación actual del ?? , te pregunto eso para puder con  mucho gusto ayudarte mejor.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Dic 22, 2014)

treblo dijo:


> ...queria saber como puedo saber si mi cristal esta funcionando bien o no.



¿Un oscilador de prueba tal vez?






Saludos C


----------

